# Adding tubes to Savic HH cage?



## mr_lizard13 (Jan 14, 2010)

First post here guys..

Had a HH cage for a few months now, after upgrading from a smaller Savic cage when Manny outgrew it.

Decided that I'd like to join the two together, and give Manny two homes live in!

I found this on the Savic website which will let me add additional tubing:
CROSSROADS SPELOS-METRO | Savic

This seems ideal... thing is, I can't find that product for sale anywhere! 

Does anyone know where I can find it, or perhaps suggest alternative brands that are compatible with the Savic tubes?

Thanks everyone! Manny will be very grateful









PS - seems like I bought the HH cage at the right time - the price now has gone through the roof! hmy:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

A lot of the savic parts can be ordered from Pets at Home, have you tried there? Also welcome to the forum.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok well someone will be on with some advice.. I have to go work.. But is that Manny????


----------



## mr_lizard13 (Jan 14, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> A lot of the savic parts can be ordered from Pets at Home, have you tried there? Also welcome to the forum.


Yep, got the HH from there and that was the first place I looked. They have the basic tubes and corners but not the crossroads part I'm after. Thanks anyway! 



momentofmadness said:


> Ok well someone will be on with some advice.. I have to go work.. But is that Manny????


Yep, that's Manny, when he had his Christmas decorations up!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They dont actually sell most parts in pets at home but if you go to the counter they will be able to order most parts for you from their suppliers. Hope you manage to find it would be a fantattic cage if you manage to join it together.


----------

